# router bit



## wavebam (Nov 1, 2008)

Which and what size router bits do I need to make crown moulding?


thanks,
Eddie ([email protected])


----------



## Honolulu (Feb 18, 2009)

what do I need to make babies? Well ...

Seriously... it depends on what molding you want to make. I was just at my parent's home looking at the crown molding there... thinking that the pattern might no longer be made since the house dates to 1927 or so. The molding must have been made from something almost 6 inches wide. I surely don't have the torque in my 1/4" collet to do that.

Suggest you go online to various router bit suppliers and see what's out there. If you have a particular pattern, or a drawing or sample, you can go to a local millwork or cabinet supplier and ask them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Eddie

They make just about anything you can think of in router bits now days here's just two of them..

2 pc 1/2" SH 2-5/16" Long Crown Molding Router Bit Set
2 pc 1/2" Shank Reversible Crown Molding Router Bit Set


http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-2-5...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

=======
Crown Molding Bevel 52º/38º Angle Bit, see video on the same web page..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_molding2.html

============


wavebam said:


> Which and what size router bits do I need to make crown moulding?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Eddie ([email protected])


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Eddie
> 
> They make just about anything you can think of in router bits now days here's just two of them..
> 
> ...


Interesting how quickly China knocked off our Wide Crown Molding Bits:

http://www.freudtools.com/p-187-wide-crown-molding-system.aspx










Also interesting that MLCS knocked off our 52°/38° bit but their crown molding bits are for 45° angles:










And here's a video of using the Freud crown bits:
http://www.freudtools.com/videoinsert.asp?videoname=WCM-Video.wmv


----------

